# Help! Odour issues



## mht (Feb 25, 2015)

28 year old male here and been struggling with the following issues to various degrees for almost the last 10 years.


BM - 2-3 times a days when I'm at work. But when I'm home, can go through a whole day without a bowel movement. Is this perhaps related to anxiety or could things like
sitting posture be causing the increased frequency.
Difficulty cleaning up after a bowel movement.
Bleeding when wiping
Because of the above two issues, I've tried either using wet wipes or washing with water. In either case, I don't seem to be able to eliminate the odour entirely no matter how clean I am down there.

Wind - extremely malodorous
When urinating, feel like I need to pass gas and/or have a bowel movement.
Difficulty starting a urine stream.
People cough and sneeze around me constantly.
I've included the urine issues in case they are relevant to the other issues.

During the last year, I completed a MSc degree and the odour issues seemed to be much more under control. Because of the bleeding issues I used to wash with water and I suppose living on campus helped in that I could run off and have a shower every-time I sensed I had a bad odour. But basically, as long as I used water to wash the odour issues seemed to be under control.

So, I've started a new job, and a job that I could see myself doing in the medium to long term and suddenly the odour issues struck with full force. People sitting around me are constantly sneezing, coughing and getting throat infections. People passing by where I sit tend to cough too. It's like I cover the whole area around me with a weird odour.

So regarding diagnoses. Ofc like everyone else I've been diagnosed with IBS. A recent sigmoidoscopy showed "small internal haemmoroids" and I'm due to have a full colonoscopy soon. I recently saw a colorectal surgeon privately and he had a look at my sigmoidoscopy report and after a digital examination said that he does not see much wrong. When I suggested the possibility of Rectal Intussusception, Internal or Occult Rectal Prolapse etc he suggested three tests ie. defecography, endoanal ultrasound and anorectal physiology although he said he is almost convinced its not an anal odour issue and suggested the likelihood of a dermatological issue.

So, any thoughts on potential diagnoses? And even better any ideas for managing symptoms in the short term? Any deodorants that are particularly good, methods to reduce gas etc.


----------



## mht (Feb 25, 2015)

Come on people, help me out here. The colonoscopy came out all clear, but I am still waiting on the result of the biopsies taken. Also did a test for UTIs as I also got some comments about ammonia odours and that too came back all clear.

I did have treatment for a fungal infection in the groin region, but that has cleared up while the odour and other issues are still there.

Further, for a bit, I tried taking an imodium during the morning and night time. This reduced the amount of times I had to have bowel motions to once in the morning and also seemed to help with the odour issues a bit, when suggests the odours are flatulence or otherwise anal related. But this caused incredibly painful constipation and I am afraid of continuing with this regimen and 1 imodium a day just doesn't help in the same way.

I considered a parasitic infection and the stool test for that too came out negative.

Also, I've noticed that on public transport people seem to be reacting to me even though I have a shower before going out anywhere. This suggests to me that it is either flatulence related or the odour is persistent.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Ugh. So sorry you are going through all that. That must be very hard to deal with everyday. I don't really have advice just want you to know your post is being read. I hope someone can give you some advice! Hope things start looking up.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Take a couple of charcoal pills before every meal. You can find them on amazon.com. This way there will be way less odor whenever you have gas.


----------



## mht (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks marleyma and flossy, much appreciated.

Saw a (quite highly regarded) colorectal surgeon today. Had a look at my stool test and colonoscopy and biopsy results and said he was unsure about the anal odour cause. Suggested might be worth speaking to a dermatologist. Asked him about Devrom/Bismuth and activated charcoal, said he can't really recommend either. And suggested I stick to yoghurts.

Could C. Difficile be to blame? I haven't really taken anti-biotics recently, although I had a post anti-biotic infection 6 months or so ago. The doc said the stool test was negative however. Could the fact I am taking pro-biotics result in a false negative result?

Is it common to get sneezing, coughing from flatulence?

Also went to the sexual health clinic to rule out that side. Took a urethral swab and urine test which both came back negative.


----------



## Enkidu (Jul 7, 2013)

There was a time after taking antibiotics and Devrom, that my feces and gas seemed completely odourless to me, but people still reacted. Meanwhile I can remember going into public restrooms, and dropping dead from the smell that someone just produced. Those people still wipe and go, and they are completely fine. I take 5 Imodiums a day, digestive enzymes, probiotics and it seems to help with the gas, and still not constipated, have a soft and messy bm every morning. I've given up on docs at this stage. I suspect SIBO in my case.


----------



## spid_erman (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi All,

Wanted to share my story in hopes that it helps someone else out there in the same situation.

I have been suffering from IBS for years and for the last 2 years i suddenly out of the blue started smelling like feces. I am a very hygiene conscious person so this almost ruined me as i became very depressed and self conscious. I avoided activities that were in confined spaces with alot of people attending. I was spending well over $300 monthly on various health and hygiene products. I stumbled across a thread on this website where a person stated they did not need to have surgery to get cured but rather they were recommended 2 drugs by their physician. I decided to take that persons advice and slowly but surely after about 1 month of using the drugs they recommended i no longer smell of feces.

Products i currently use:

Charmin flushable wipes: http://www.amazon.ca...ailpage_o00_s00

natures way multivitamin: http://www.amazon.ca...ailpage_o00_s00

dove unscented soap: http://www.amazon.ca...ailpage_o01_s00

downy scent free fabric softener: http://www.amazon.ca...ailpage_o01_s00

tide fragrance free detergent: http://www.amazon.ca...i_detailpages00

lubriderm fragrance free lotion: http://www.amazon.ca...ailpage_o02_s00

nivea fragrance free deodorant: http://www.amazon.ca...ailpage_o02_s00

florastor probiotic: http://www.londondru...default,pd.html

phillips colon health: http://www.londondru...default,pd.html

I also avoid garlic, onions, pickles and cheese as much as possible. I can deal with cream cheese but cheddar, swiss etc my body cannot handle. I also try not to use colognes or any harshly scented products as my body reacts terribly to them

Using all these products have seemingly cured me and i feel more confident and relaxed when i'm around people.

I just hope this post can help someone else going through the same thing.

Thanks for reading and have a great day


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info! I'm sure it will help someone.


----------



## jandals (Feb 14, 2014)

s



spid_erman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wanted to share my story in hopes that it helps someone else out there in the same situation.
> 
> ...


What were the 2 drugs that they recommended and you took?


----------



## spid_erman (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi @jandals

The two drugs i took are:

florastor probiotic: http://www.londondru...default,pd.html

phillips colon health: http://www.londondru...default,pd.html


----------



## jandals (Feb 14, 2014)

spid_erman said:


> Hi @jandals
> 
> The two drugs i took are:
> 
> ...


Thanks, just curious did you suffer from ibs-d? - i'm more prone to C than D but i don't really get either just more bloating/gas problems. I just been reading about florastor and that it helps ibs d and so just trying to work out if it would be suitable for me. Thanks


----------

